# MASSIVE RED-BELLIES...



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Check out the size of this beast...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a big bitch.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well congrats-I guess


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks to be about 13 inches, hes a big one


----------



## Piranhas ROCK!! (May 6, 2007)

holy crap good luck with him.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

all i can say is goodluck with him

pfury members dont bash him!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> That's a big bitch.


^^I used those exact words...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice fat bellllllly...hahha arb is this the biggest one?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Nice fat bellllllly...hahha arb is this the biggest one?


serge she dwarfs my 12+ inchers...she is very tall and like 4 inches thick.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

ara get some full tank shots up maynee...more pics 2.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> That's a big bitch.


huge rbp


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Got any pics of the rest of them, maybe a tank shot? Nice rbp.
E


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Now THAT'S a piranha !


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

LarryMoeCurly said:


> Now THAT'S a piranha !


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

my gawd that thing is huge


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> my gawd that thing is huge


That's what she said :laugh:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

she's a lumpy one, but large. remember if you trimmed her down, she'd still be 13" long.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Man you should put a 900gph powerhead in there and make that bitch sweat. She fat.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Not impressed. All I see is a obesse fish that will have a very short life spam no matter what size he is.

Hater


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Got any more pics of it?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

Dude everybody always asks for full tank shot but you never show them. Was up with that? I WANT TO SEE SOME FULL TANK SHOTS MAN


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pioneer1976 said:


> Dude everybody always asks for full tank shot but you never show them. Was up with that? I WANT TO SEE SOME FULL TANK SHOTS MAN


I do believe he has shown full tank shots before!!!







Could be wrong too though!!


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

Well ive asked like 3 times and ive never seen. I would love to see his setup with these guys.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pioneer1976 said:


> Well ive asked like 3 times and ive never seen. I would love to see his setup with these guys.


Well I went to search for one (if there was one to be found).And remembered that with the server move-Even if there was one it wont beable to be viewed!!


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

It it full of eggs?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Dude everybody always asks for full tank shot but you never show them. Was up with that? I WANT TO SEE SOME FULL TANK SHOTS MAN


I do believe he has shown full tank shots before!!!







Could be wrong too though!!
[/quote]
Yes, I have posted full tank shots before..just search.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Dude everybody always asks for full tank shot but you never show them. Was up with that? I WANT TO SEE SOME FULL TANK SHOTS MAN


I do believe he has shown full tank shots before!!!







Could be wrong too though!!
[/quote]
Yes, I have posted full tank shots before..just search.
[/quote]

I also remember you posting the pretty much exact same pictures. These piranhas all look the same. Massive and morbidly obese.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Dude everybody always asks for full tank shot but you never show them. Was up with that? I WANT TO SEE SOME FULL TANK SHOTS MAN


I do believe he has shown full tank shots before!!!







Could be wrong too though!!
[/quote]
Yes, I have posted full tank shots before..just search.
[/quote]

Can't,cause of the server switch!!! But I thought You had shown them before!!!!


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

i found were they were but there just black blocks, could you please repost id love to see them. 
this is were i found the black boxes.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&p=1680397


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow...now that's sad. It's an Americanized version of a piranha...do they eat Big Macs everyday?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

edited because I sound like a jerk.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

see above


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks much better now than it did a few months ago. The Diet must be working lol. I remember alot of ppl flaming for that. But seriously, let's see some pics of the rest of the shoal!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

that fish looks brutal period. Im assuming you like fat ugly women also lol which would explain the fat ugly fish.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I can guarantee you that this fish is too fat to chase even an angelfish. Does it turn on its own?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

4ins thick!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

how about a updated tank shot?...wow that guy is still a monster


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

evryone wants to c more shots cmon RB 32 post some up


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

lol nice REd!


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Every one give him a break!!

It is his fish, he can do what he likes with it!!

And for the record, If my reds ever turn out looking like yours i would be unbelievably happy!!

That thing is a monster, a true monster, whether it is fat or not it is a monster

And would you trust your red in the same tank?????

Because i wouldnt!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

i probly would trust a healthy red in the tank with him because that fish is most likely very slow and lazy


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

More pics. Your reds are the bomb.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

What do you feed that behemoth? On April fools day, you said it died, I thought.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

dude why wont u post some full tank shots and more pics? let see them!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

holmes4 said:


> dude why wont u post some full tank shots and more pics? let see them!


I dont think that will work ppl have told him that already


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

well wtf lol, why not? he brags about them but then wont show them off.. I DEMAND PICS! haha


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

me 2 i wish he show us


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha i have heard of these reds and have wanted to see pics for a long time! Finally i have! Man its big, lets see the rest and a full tank shot


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Man that ain't sh-t....................... That container doesn't look strong enough to hold that big bad ass







lol!







He's friggin huge.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Holy sh*t man that was bad ass red I want to see more pics


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

it is a nice fish but man it is fat get some current in there and limit the food


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats fine that he wants them to be fat, its his choice... but cmon man lets see the pics!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

he prolly doesnt do it cuz there are to many assholes here that just give him sh*t. i wouldnt post more pics if all people did was bitch and moan about it.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

^Its either that or his reds look hideously chubby from the side.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Prolly just not posting pics cause this red ate all of the others. Ha ha j/k man that thing is huge. 
E


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

hes obviously hiding something. hes not going to show any pics other than looking straight down on the fish. ever. give up.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah its really pretty lame if you ask me, i asked him for a full tank shot and he said theres nothing to see! its like then why brag about them and try to tease ppl witht stupid ass pics. he must be hiding sumin


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think u just forget about the pics its not gonna happen


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Apott05 said:


> he prolly doesnt do it cuz there are to many assholes here that just give him sh*t. i wouldnt post more pics if all people did was bitch and moan about it.


I totally agree with this statement.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Awesome.

Glad we have so many keyboard scientists here to tell you that what you're doing is wrong. Fact of the matter is that your natts are bigger than theirs, end of story.

Keep up the good work and give me some tips!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Everybody told me that it can not be done...Frank...Wes (piranha king) just to name a few..Frank even told me that I will be lucky if my reds ever reach the 12 inch mark...

Just wanted to let you guys know that..

Thank you

RB


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Fact of the matter is, his fish will die of a heart attack before mine do.
E


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Biznas Man said:


> Fact of the matter is, his fish will die of a heart attack before mine do.
> E


It does not matter..even if my reds die tommaro...I have still done what very few if any can do...I can still say that I have grown reds from 1 inch babys to this monster size that you see in only 3 years..

RB


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

True, I agree with you on that. Just giving some crap man. I have a couple nine inchers right now I have had since they were babies a year and half ago. Hopefully they will reach the size of yours in another year and half.
E


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Just post some damn sideways pics!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah Pleeeaaaaase RB32! Cmon man we wanna see a tank shot! And hey my friends cat is like 50 pounds budday and it seems alright.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

It's interesting, and fun, to create a little controversy. Why does everyone assume that the fish is 13" ? The tape measure is not even in the shot with the fish. Why is this? Both pictures are not the same scale. The container in the second picture is larger than in the first. There is a difference of about 3", which would make the fish about 10". I'm not trying to bash, just pointing out what I see in the two pics.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

RB_32,
I think what people are trying to tell you, me included, is that you do have a fish that has the genetics to grow to a large size but you are killing it with the way you are feeding it. Like I said to you many times, if you TRIM THAT FISH DOWN IT WILL STILL BE 13" LONG!

People aren't trying to bash you, just educate you a little bit. Stick grows out huge piranhas and his are nearly as obese as yours. Maybe PM him and ask him what the mix of feeding he uses is. Personally I don't care to feed my piranhas 24/7, I focus on them growing at a natural rate and maintaining health.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> Everybody told me that it can not be done...Frank...Wes (piranha king) just to name a few..Frank even told me that I will be lucky if my reds ever reach the 12 inch mark...
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that..
> 
> ...


Dude, why do you brag about your fish so much but then you dont have the balls to post up good pics off them!? its like your trying to hide something... if i wanted to sit there and stuff food down my piranhas throat all day i could too but i dont want a piranha that looks like a deformed balloon. i dont know what goes through your head that makes you think that your so cool because you try to tease people with stupid pics but wont give acuall PROOF of these fish. NORMAL people like to show off there fish i mean you post a half ass pic in this forum to get people to talk about it but then you act like you dont care and theres nothing to see. Why act so shady man?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

You guys have to remember... this is coming from the same guy who swore that 4000 gal tank was his friends... he was "there" and even "took" pictures of it...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t=0&start=0 - post #33 for those who aren't familiar with it.

Is it the same bucket? Who knows? But it's obvious he likes being the center of attention, regardless of whether it is positive or negative.

Randy
CFB


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> i just read the whole thread.... has teh brain damages now


^^ that is my favorite reply from that awesome read

too bad all the pics were down


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks randy i thought this guy seemed like a fake, thanks for pointing out that old post..... how old is he like 12? cause noone thats been through puberty acts like this lol. I dont know why you like to be the center of attention RB_32 but you have a really lame way of doin it, and i really dont think these are your fish. I think your just some loser sittin on a computer that gets his jollys of being the center of attention on a FORUM doin this kinda crap (which isnt normal for most guys.. its called PORN, and they have your kind too RB_32) your one wierd mofo


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

Creatures From Below said:


> Is it the same bucket? Who knows? But it's obvious he likes being the center of attention, regardless of whether it is positive or negative.
> 
> Randy
> CFB


its obvious the buckets are different- colors arent close and the size difference is apparent

he shouldve just taken a picture of a 12' great white shark and claimed he grew it out in a 40g breeder over 3 years

[email protected]


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

lol wow i just read that whole thread.... and RB_32 is a idiot haha, that thread was so dumb.. i wish the pics would work tho. But its funny that RB started trying to turn his story around. all i gotta say is stop bullshittin RB_32 cause every time after reading one of your posts i feal considerably dumber.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Genin said:


> RB_32,
> I think what people are trying to tell you, me included, is that you do have a fish that has the genetics to grow to a large size but you are killing it with the way you are feeding it. Like I said to you many times, if you TRIM THAT FISH DOWN IT WILL STILL BE 13" LONG!
> 
> People aren't trying to bash you, just educate you a little bit. Stick grows out huge piranhas and his are nearly as obese as yours. Maybe PM him and ask him what the mix of feeding he uses is. Personally I don't care to feed my piranhas 24/7, I focus on them growing at a natural rate and maintaining health.


Just like Genin said, prove everyone wrong. Slim ur fish down and still have it 13"s long it will still be a monster. Just it will look better (in my opinion). Still its not my fish so i dont care about what you do, but it would be cool if u could show that it is possible to slim it down and still kept it a 13" monster. Either way good job i guess.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Fact of the matter is, his fish will die of a heart attack before mine do.
> E


It does not matter..even if my reds die tommaro...I have still done what very few if any can do...I can still say that I have grown reds from 1 inch babys to this monster size that you see in only 3 years..

RB
[/quote]
why did you go and have to say something as stupid as that? they are your pets not battery hens for eatin!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sup everyone just giving my 1 2 on Rb's fish...Ive seen his reds and they are nice and fat, I'm sure some of his reds are pushing 12+ but cmon rb everyone wants pics how hard is it? Just post a couple of pics and let everyone enjoy ...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Here's a few shots I took right now...the tank lights are off and that is why they are not showing the best colors...but when it's on they show very nice colors...they are silver with nice red belly..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

grossly overweight.. probably has gravy stored in its fat reserves


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> grossly overweight.. probably has gravy stored in its fat reserves


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't even know why I even posted the last 2 pics..


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Its quite unfortunate that most members on this website have the attitude that what they know are totally absolute and any deviation from that will be put down. Typical 15-18 year old mentality.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> Its quite unfortunate that most members on this website have the attitude that what they know are totally absolute and any deviation from that will be put down. Typical 15-18 year old mentality.


I think that's a pretty accurate statement.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics man thats all i wanted to see (unless you have more lol).... your gonna have people bash you for em and im not sayin thats what id do with my fish but you are obviously proud of them and for good reason i guess because i havent seen any red bellys that huge and fat. But like said about wouldnt they stay that long if you skinnyed them up? Either way thanks for finnaly posting some pics.- Holmes

But really how do those fish even float lol?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks for pics man their huge heres my 2 cents just dont post if ur gunna put him down


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Its quite unfortunate that most members on this website have the attitude that what they know are totally absolute and any deviation from that will be put down. Typical 15-18 year old mentality.


I think that's a pretty accurate statement.
[/quote]
Like wise.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes thanks for showing. Them Ps r huge


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think they are awesome. Everyone is getting really critical. Settle down. They are just fish.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> I think they are awesome. Everyone is getting really critical. Settle down. They are just fish.


goo piont. YOUR fish look great YOU should be proud of raising YOUR fish the way YOU want. but when posted in a public forum, be prepared for any reaction but people need to be respectful of others.

advise to myself and others


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll suck the cheez whiz out of their fat reserves.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

^^^ lol +1 ill bring the crackers


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea I want to see a full tank shot but this topic sucks because he won't post any good pics


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yes it could die of obiesity but it could have been dead years ago in the wild eatting healthy.............. its his fish to do with as he likes. at least he over feeds rather then under feeds


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

wow that's a huge P.. what did you feed it, how many times a day? my rpbs never liked to eat but my oscar could eat every 30minutes.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Those 2 pictures arent even your tank, they look extremely familiar, and look like a tank from a zoo, no wonder why we aint gettin no full tank shots.. Not yours. Stop bullshitting RB, its seriously getting old.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Those 2 pictures arent even your tank, they look extremely familiar, and look like a tank from a zoo, no wonder why we aint gettin no full tank shots.. Not yours. Stop bullshitting RB, its seriously getting old.


haha it does look like a zoo tank or somethin with the rocks in the backround! Take a full tank shot and shut everyone up RB!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

the first pics the fish are alot fatter then the second ones


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

damn, stop feeding that sh*t. looks like its about to blow!


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

That fish is fat and not cool.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Those 2 pictures arent even your tank, they look extremely familiar, and look like a tank from a zoo, no wonder why we aint gettin no full tank shots.. Not yours. Stop bullshitting RB, its seriously getting old.


Yeah I don't mean to rain on your parade but I've also seen that picture before in this forum or somewhere. I think it belonged to a resort or a zoo.

How about a full tank shot, if you could snap those 2 pics real quick why not snap a full tank shot?

Hater

P.S. pretty soon RB_32 is going to be asking to close the thread so he doesn't get exposed for the fake he is.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Why all the hate!!!!It is a fatty but dont slam him on it..You guys probably cannot raise a fish alive for that long and you say that it will die of being fat..

Cool fish by the way...Dont let the haters get to you


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> Why all the hate!!!!It is a fatty but dont slam him on it..You guys probably cannot raise a fish alive for that long and you say that it will die of being fat..
> 
> Cool fish by the way...Dont let the haters get to you


Hey thanks man..

I have never heard of a piranha dieing because it was super thick...it might die of different reasons but not because it's this thick...

I can really care less what some of these haters say


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

You f*cking fake, excuse my language. Taking pics from a zoo, are you serious?????Go in a corner and cry man cause your boring me with your gay forms of plagarism. Your probably a little kid, that knows nothing.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wowww its so funny...how people act on here mayneee...its his fish trust me..saw em today.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

its alright, half the people talking all the sh*t are nothing but a joke anyways.


----------



## darkemotion562 (Sep 13, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> You f*cking fake, excuse my language. Taking pics from a zoo, are you serious?????Go in a corner and cry man cause your boring me with your gay forms of plagarism. Your probably a little kid, that knows nothing.


dont hate on him.. nice looking pygos... btw TFMBIG... you have some of the ugliest caribes i have ever seen//


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

you guys insult like you guys are making fun of eat other's children.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> you guys insult like you guys are making fun of eat other's children.


x10 exactly



> WOW is right serge thank you..
> 
> serge this time was not so good sorry....next time I will make sure to get the pizza and the drinks


Don't worry maynee loll...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> You f*cking fake, excuse my language. Taking pics from a zoo, are you serious?????Go in a corner and cry man cause your boring me with your gay forms of plagarism. Your probably a little kid, that knows nothing.


Them's fight'in words lol.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> Wowww its so funny...how people act on here mayneee...its his fish trust me..saw em today.


WOW is right serge thank you..

serge this time was not so good sorry....next time I will make sure to get the pizza and the drinks..















[/quote]
i dont understand why you bein a little girl about all this,i mean just put some fuc*in pics up...it'll (a)shut people up and (b)you wont have to look like a little bitch sissy girl.....i mean you just cryin this o that....all in all i just dont understand why you bein so stupid over this whole ordeal









im sorry for all that i said but im just sayin it like it is


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

and just so you know thats a sweet ass fish,i dont see why people bad mouth it...i mean he just likes to eat...im pretty sure out of all these people that posted in this topic,that some of these guys are on the chunky side....sweet fish man







and this is for the people that are bad mouthin th piranha


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

your reds need to put the fork down they look like 62.5% of the american fat asses in this county...

good job on the fat/obese reds(that's the american way)

you probably live in California....


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> Those 2 pictures arent even your tank, they look extremely familiar, and look like a tank from a zoo, no wonder why we aint gettin no full tank shots.. Not yours. Stop bullshitting RB, its seriously getting old.


Yeah I don't mean to rain on your parade but I've also seen that picture before in this forum or somewhere. I think it belonged to a resort or a zoo.

How about a full tank shot, if you could snap those 2 pics real quick why not snap a full tank shot?

Hater

P.S. pretty soon RB_32 is going to be asking to close the thread so he doesn't get exposed for the fake he is.
[/quote]
The pics are from sea-world in San Diego...








[/quote]

From his sig:

_--------------------
RB

















_*SEA-WORLD
AQUARIUM Of The PACIFIC*
_®







_


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yep nice reds

And stop saying how fat n sh*t they are hes been posting pics of them here for awhile so anything you say isn't anything he hasn't heard before.

and some of you guys just get straight up ridiculous with accusations


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Just like the live feeding debate, some like it some don't. That is the same thing you are going to get with a fish that is on the obese side. You are going to get people that are saying look out for the fish and make it more healthy and those that say, the thicker the better..... in the end it's YOUR fish. Do as you want, but remember it is a public forum and no matter how many times you say "if you don't like it then don't look" people still will..... and give their opinions.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yep i just had to say cuz me and RB_32 went to grade school together.Class of 97. I remember his first goldfish like it was yesterday it was super thick.

Anyways i miss the good old days and that time at the park and Jim brought the corn LOL

good times


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

what do u feed that thing


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That things gonna need a wheelchair very soon. I drove by rb32s house last night and saw him standing by his piranha tank at the zoo holding a pie.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That joke actually makes you look worse as you would've had to have spent thousands of dollars on the trip and hundreds of hours of your time to drive by his house...



CorGrav420 said:


> That things gonna need a wheelchair very soon. I drove by rb32s house last night and saw him standing by his piranha tank at the zoo holding a pie.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> That things gonna need a wheelchair very soon. I drove by rb32s house last night and saw him standing by his piranha tank at the zoo holding a pie.


[/quote]
I think jokes aren't meant to be looked into so hard. It was just a joke good or bad. Like your name says, chill dog.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I didn't have to look into it that hard to see the comment I made, but it's good to know that it requires a lot of thought on your end. Also, my name isn't actually "Chill, Dog"...nor does it mean that. It is more of a play on my last name than anything else, but it's good to know that it still can be seen the way you saw it...


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> you probably live in California....


whats that suppose to mean?


----------

